# Bikini car wash



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello All,

We organised a Bikini car wash at the weekend to raise money for a little boy who lives on my street who needs £250,000 for treatment in America. He is suffering from a rare and aggressive form of cancer.

http://www.coreyashcroft.co.uk/

The rain held off for the girls who did a fantastic job ( look away if you dont want to see the sponges lol ) and we managed to raise over £500! Heres a couple of pics


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Great job! :argie: Worthy cause :thumb: Get 'em wearing thongs next time!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fair play to you mate, im aware of the Corey Ashcroft appeal, i live fairly near to you (my missus is from Rufford and im from Newburgh).

If i'd have known about this i would have borrowed my Mum's car and been right down to support the cause (a load of nice ladies in bikini's would have been excellent too!)


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Fair play to you mate, im aware of the Corey Ashcroft appeal, i live fairly near to you (my missus is from Rufford and im from Newburgh).
> 
> If i'd have known about this i would have borrowed my Mum's car and been right down to support the cause (a load of nice ladies in bikini's would have been excellent too!)


Thanks mate, I should of sent you a PM! The 182 is one I did a while ago which will need doing again now after the 5 sponge attack :lol: We tried to get them in heels but it never came off


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

wowowowow :argie:


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Well done to all there. very good cause and the girls look like they were braving less than perfect weather.:thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Spot on mate and a worthy cause, well done to all involved :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Thanks mate, I should of sent you a PM! The 182 is one I did a while ago which will need doing again now after the 5 sponge attack :lol: We tried to get them in heels but it never came off


I must have seen you driving about, do you have a private plate with the letters 'POM' in the reg?

I used to have a Mk5 GTI and I used to be jealous every time i saw it driving about near the Wrightington area!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> I must have seen you driving about, do you have a private plate with the letters 'POM' in the reg?
> 
> I used to have a Mk5 GTI and I used to be jealous every time i saw it driving about near the Wrightington area!


No mate thats another lad from the villiage called Pommy ( nickname ) Ours has R10ME on it and the Audi has R10MEV ( which is now for sale as it happens! ) Just bought a Touran sport - expecting our second in October so the S line has had to go (


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

ROMEYR32 said:


> No mate thats another lad from the villiage called Pommy ( nickname ) Ours has R10ME on it and the Audi has R10MEV ( which is now for sale as it happens! ) Just bought a Touran sport - expecting our second in October so the S line has had to go (


Nice, i like the Touran Sports, they look great with the big wheels on!

Congrats on the little one too!


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

What a lovely thing to do to help a poorly little lad - :thumb: and :argie: to all involved.

Money is tight for most of us right now, but this little chap's future depends on getting the best treatment so every little helps - come on fellas


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Cheers mate, heres the touran! I thought if I have to have an MPV at least its got to be sporty lol DSG, Nav and leather. Looking forward to sorting it :buffer:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

ade33 said:


> What a lovely thing to do to help a poorly little lad - :thumb: and :argie: to all involved.
> 
> Money is tight for most of us right now, but this little chap's future depends on getting the best treatment so every little helps - come on fellas


Thank mate! We live in a small ( ish ) villiage and everyone has been out doing things to fund raise. I think there doing a 10 p walk on friday, they are trying to lay 10p coins from one end of the villiage to the next!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Cheers mate, heres the touran! I thought if I have to have an MPV at least its got to be sporty lol DSG, Nav and leather. Looking forward to sorting it :buffer:
> 
> View attachment 19017


Nice colour and spec too!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

What a great gesture, and so big  to all involved :thumb:

Here's hoping he gets the necessary funds to save his life.


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

wish id of known, i work in chorley so i could of used that as an excuse to come get soaped up by a bikini clad lady lol... not in my car id have to of borrowed one, those sponges are scareeeeey!!!!!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Great work mate, and a great cause! :thumb: Much kudos to you.

Now if they'd been doing two bucket method I'd have maybe had a little crisis.

A gap in the detailing market perhaps?

:thumb: :lol:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

how much extra do they charge for polishing your tail pipe?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Great work mate!

Any more pics? Doesn't matter if it rains, it makes for better pictures..... :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

If you ever need someone to be on the day you know just to make sure they are using the right shampoo for the job I am sure I will be available to lend a hand:wave:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Good on you buddy:thumb:


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

car key said:


> great job! :argie: Worthy cause :thumb: Get 'em wearing thongs next time!


+1


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah im with these actually. If you had another one of these soon i'd be willing to lend my services to fill their buckets! :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

:argie: Well Done.


----------



## M4CCA (Nov 10, 2010)

Good job all credit to all involved. I'm aware of this cause as i'm from Chorley. Do you have any more info on the 10p walk ie times and start location? 

Thanks


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

M4CCA said:


> Good job all credit to all involved. I'm aware of this cause as i'm from Chorley. Do you have any more info on the 10p walk ie times and start location?
> 
> Thanks


I`ll find out for you mate!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Think i these are the pics i saw on FB :argie:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

butler2.8i said:


> Think i these are the pics i saw on FB :argie:


Yes mate they are up on FB!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just thought all who had read my thread may be interested to read this, he is currently in America recieving treatment - it brought a tear to my eye.

http://www.coreyashcroft.co.uk/blog.php


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Great cause so I'll refrain from any bad taste gags. Did they practice the safe method though!? Sorry. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

cfherd said:


> Did they practice the safe method though!?


 The 2 jugs method?


----------

